# Well This Is Cool...



## CalgaryPT (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## YYCHM (Aug 28, 2021)

Ya.... but he doesn't show it making chips


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 28, 2021)

Tough crowd tonight....


----------



## trlvn (Aug 29, 2021)

The whole series on constructing that kit has been amazing.  The fit and finish of the exceeding tiny parts is just a thing of beauty!

Craig


----------



## historicalarms (Aug 29, 2021)

Somewhere in my "library" of mostly irrelevant stuff ( I think it's in one of the GUY Letard publications), I have an article on a small lathe built in a Japanese POW camp by US servicemen from mostly junk stolen from the Jap work shops at the camp. The thing will fit in a hat box and was used to build prothessis for injured camp inhabitants. It could even thread turn-buckles for joints.
    It was patriated at time of Jap surrender and i think it is in the Smithsonian now.

   Just googled the thing and apparently it is a British endeavor, not US.


----------



## PeterT (Aug 29, 2021)

Not taking anything away from Mr. Pi because he has done a lot to show the trade to YouTube masses & this watchmaker scale stuff is not exactly easy. Holding & machining castings is yet another facet of the hobby not without its special techniques. If you like this sort of thing, there are some amazing scratch built projects constructed by model engineering enthusiasts, many before the era of wider internet exposure. Fortunately some have either been donated or at least semi-web documented because even the magazines are becoming rarer. http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/minitoolmen.htm

The main site is here. Good luck browsing around, I'll check back in with you 4AM tomorrow LOL
http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/
If we ever get through lock down & you ever find yourself around Carlsbad CA, find some time to visit. Most of this stuff is even more amazing in real life.


----------

